

What are the most impressive Big Data stories you read? - claudiomartella

I&#x27;m trying to collect the most impressive stories of applications of Big Data for a presentation for non-geeks. I&#x27;m looking for something that people can relate to and that it&#x27;s not impressive from the technical side.
For example:<p>Target predicting pregnant women: - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.forbes.com&#x2F;sites&#x2F;kashmirhill&#x2F;2012&#x2F;02&#x2F;16&#x2F;how-target-figured-out-a-teen-girl-was-pregnant-before-her-father-did&#x2F;<p>Facebook predicting your partner: - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.huffingtonpost.com&#x2F;2014&#x2F;02&#x2F;14&#x2F;facebook-relationship-study_n_4784291.html<p>UPS predicting avoiding turning left will save time and money - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.businessinsider.com&#x2F;save-money-gas-avoid-left-turns-2012-3<p>Do you have any other success stories? Maybe related to healthcare, finance, science?
======
pinkyand
There was a company(maybe a VC) that used big data to predict startup sucsess.

IBM used watson with some emr company to predict heart disease in thousands of
patients.

